# Udder critique please...?



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

No one around me to give opinions on udders...so I'm asking for a little help. I have some ideas about what is good and bad about them, but wanting to see if I see what you see... Thank you!

2nd freshener (Liz, this is your girl, not quite full - 2 boys pulled, still nursing one doeling...not milking doe yet)









1st freshener (2 cups each milking....began milking 2 days ago)









1st freshener (2-3 cups each milking...began milking about a week ago)









2nd freshener (still trying to get a 'backside' pic - milking 5-6 cups each milking)









3rd freshener (tips WAY forward, but is milking about 4-5 cups each milking)









3rd freshener (no medial, but capacious)









FYI: started milking regularly a few weeks ago, as babies are being weaned...
Thanks for your help....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She has a better defined medial over her dam with the first pic, teat size is good too...she could use a higher and wider rear, that I think would help bring the teats in.How is orifice size? Does she milk out easily?
2nd doe has good teat placement, nice medial, good teat size, rear height looks better than the 1st doe but could improve with her next freshening.
3rd doe...good medial, nice teat placement, good size to them too...she could be improved with a wider rear.
4th doe....great teat size, nice placement, good rear height.. hard to see fore udder, a rear pic would show medial and width of rear attachment.
5th doe...a higher and wider rear would bring the teats back....teat size could be improved as well, though the medial is defined and teat placement is good, great capacity....If you know her daughters can be improved where she is lacking, I'd personally keep her as a milker with that capacity but I would definately wether her bucklings.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Liz, Bonnie's orfice size is pretty good...she wasn't completely full in this pic, but it was after the boys were pulled and she is just nursing a 1/2 pint doeling! I have only milked her a little so far, and she is pretty easy to milk out when you get her to stand still! For as sweet as she is, she doesn't like the milk stand. We are going to have to fix that! 
The 3rd pic is my 1st Hank baby...he has improved the medial and teat placement on the doeling (over the dam). I've always wethered the last doe's boys, but am anxious to see how Steph's doeling turns out from this doe (It's a Hank baby, too). Pulled babies on another doe last night...going to get her pic on here asap.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How long are these udders filled? I'll try and give a critique here in a bit.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Kylee - they have over a 12 hour fill. However, I have a few babies that seem to be nursing off of anything with teats, so I am wondering if they are giving lunch to the babies in between milkings.... The only doe that has a baby on her right now is the first one. I know that I'll never have big-time, show udders with these girls, but my goal is to selectively breed for udder improvement and 'milk-ability'. I'm trying to improve on what I have to work with, and maybe someday....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know there are other members here that can give their opinions...don't give up on us just yet :wink: We all learn from what others think and can't learn unless we have an idea of what we should look for. :hug:


Does anyone have anything to add? I too am looking to learn more about udders :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

1: -good medial division
-could be higher and wider
-teat placement could be more downward

2: -lacking capacity
-good medial 
-nice sized teats
-pretty good teat placement
-could be wider on top, but good attachments

3: -good medial...teat placement is not to bad
-needs to be higher and wider
-lacking good amount of capacity

4: -good sized teats...can't determine much else.

5: -could be higher and wider
-teats to far forward
-needs more capacity
-pretty good medial

6: -lacking medial
-good attachments
-teats could be larger...more plumb and more centered
-decent capacity
-could be attached higher

These critiques are based solely on the photos. I could definately change my critiques if the all the udders were totally filled or with more freshenings. :thumb:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Kylee! I will try to get better udder pics...it seems like that's all I do - 'try to get better pics'. I don't know what the heck I'm doing...so I just keep trying!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem. :thumb: It's ok...I know how you feel...it takes a lot of time and energy getting good photos and getting udder full and shaved down. I have a lot of does I have to get udder photos of this year. Uhg.


----------

